# alumacrafts at parma marine



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

went there to get stickers today and they no longer sell the crestliner boats. the owner said he had to sell them with merc only motors and they had too much trouble with mercs. so he is back with evinrudes again.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'm surprised he even sells any boats, if he does it's a one trick poney, no repeat customers over there, his attitude towards paying customers sucks you know what.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

That sounds like a load of BS to me.

Didn't Mercury just up their warranty to 5 years for their Optimax outboards?

I know my dad just bought a Crestliner Canadian 1850, and the warranty on the 115 Opti is 5 years.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> the owner said he had to sell them with merc only motors and they had too much trouble with mercs. so he is back with evinrudes again.



Translation-Brunswick wasn't happy with his sales numbers, or he had a few complaints to them from customers, so they yanked their inventory.

Dealers always have a way of turning the facts around when the manufacturer takes their products off the showroom floor.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

it's not the same guy who owns it now that did in the 80's is it? if it is i guess he hasn't mellowed.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I took my Evinrude in for a check up on a fuel pump, I told them I was getting rid of my Rude and was ordering a new boat with a Mercury Opti, they bashed the Merc do death, trying to sell me on ordering my new boat without a motor then bring it to them and hang an E-Tec on it. I'm like yeah Okay Pal and lose on the motor/boat package pricing and have to deal with two seperate dealers if I need something done, If I wanted a Rude I would have gotten a Rude but I sure as heck woudn't buy one from him he's the worst dealer ever. I tried ordering carpet for my old tiller, he told me he's not going to make much on it and said go elsewhere, he wouldn't even call them and order it I had cash in hand ready to give it to him....I vowed to never walk in that dump again..FOR NOTHING


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

tell us how you really feel!  LMAO


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I feel GGGGrrrrrrrrreeeeaaaateeeeee


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I know of a dealer near Youngstown (S&H Marine) that had a similar situation with Lowe boats...they would only let him sell their packages with Merc's and he told them that he was strictly Johnson/Evinrude.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I stopped too get some used and new Johnson parts. Guys were VERY helpful and know there stuff. I checked out the Alumacrafts they have in there lot. WOW! Nice boats. They have a 16v with a wide beam for 6000. HEAVY boat. The 22v are layed out! Worth the trip and I want one or two.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

JIG said:


> I stopped too get some used and new Johnson parts. Guys were VERY helpful and know there stuff. I checked out the Alumacrafts they have in there lot. WOW! Nice boats. They have a 16v with a wide beam for 6000. HEAVY boat. The 22v are layed out! Worth the trip and I want one or two.


I agree Jig...my dad bought a used boat from them last year and the guys are very helpful. That place doesn't look like much but the showroom inside holds alot of boats. 

I'm more of a bass guy myself but the Alumacrafts are very impressive looking boats! One of my buddies bought an Ultracraft from them last year as well and it suprised me too! They're definitely a smaller company but anyone looking for a solid boat without breakin' the bank should check them out.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

I took my Evinrude and Johnson there for repairs on a recommendation from someone I trusted. After misdiagnosing my problem and costing me WEEKS on the water I pulled my boat out of there and vowed to never go back. When I did, the so called mechanic said, "Oh, they (front desk bozos) said it ran for 10 minutes, not 10 seconds." I'm like, 'you never started it for yourself?' Amazing. Those goofballs couldn't fix a peanut butter & jelly sandwich.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I used to live near Parma marine & never heard one good thing about them. I'm not even going to start telling my stories. Can't believe the're still in business.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

well i started this thread to tell the story of alumacrafts and the merc trouble he has had? not as a parma marine bash thread.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> well i started this thread to tell the story of alumacrafts and the merc trouble he has had? not as a parma marine bash thread.


some dealerships have a WELL deservered bad reputation. parma marine is one. voice of experience here too.


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

Went there for a registration sticker you would have thought I asked him for a pint of blood


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Gold ole Parma Marina... mabey someone can make it better...

Funny one mentions how are they are they still in business.. The owners do have that building and operation for sale and have for some time....

If any wishes to buy the operation .. LEt me Know....

FRank


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

. Those goofballs couldn't fix a peanut butter & jelly sandwich.[/QUOTE]

LMAO!!!!!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I remember back in the 70's, I went to the boat show. They had a exhibit along with every other dealer there was. I needed a 9.9 rude modified to 15. I went to every dealer there for the best price. He said he would match it out the door. I came back with a price, he seemed shocked. He said I would need cash now, since I was 20 and looking kinda hippy, he obviously didn't think I had it. Well I threw the money on the table and said deal. When he started to tack on the tax and shipping, I picked up the money and started to leave. He called me back and made the deal. It was the owner, I forget his name. But in the end he did honor his word.


----------



## stevebastro (Feb 6, 2008)

The guys that are in charge at Parma are new and yes there was some dubious stuff there in the past. I got some parts there this summer and they have really cleaned up the place. Joel, a young guy, is really sharp.


----------



## stevebastro (Feb 6, 2008)

The guys that are in charge at Parma are new and yes there was some dubious stuff there in the past. I got some parts there this summer and they have really cleaned up the place. Joel, a young guy, is really sharp.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome to the board Steve............Or is your name really Joel?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no the original owners son and daughter ran the place , she has been out on a coke binge for a few years and the son still runs the place and he is an a$$. the mechanic is a goofball too. one day i launch at edgewater and came back to find him in my boat TRYING to start it. he says DON'T WORRY i am a mechanic at parma. and your motor won't start. whoever hooked it up did it wrong???? (knox marine) i told him to get out and i will start my own boat!!!!


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

I didn't mean to necessarily jump on the 'bash wagon,' I just wanted to relate the extremely bad experience I had with taking my Johnson outboard there in the summer of 2006. 

I lost probably 6 weeks of my season because they misdiagnosed my kicker problem as being electrical, with the replacement part on backorder for weeks. Once the replacement part was installed, it was discovered that it wasn't really the problem. Only then does the mechanic actually guess that the carb is clogged, they perform a rebuild (only charged me half-price - I guess for time served) and that solves the problem. Mind you, this was the first full season I had my boat.

Those are the facts, the rest is just my leftover saltiness...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

What if the new owners of Parma Marine came on here to try and change perceptions? Do you guys think it could be done? Or would all replies to their attempts be "yeah, but back in 2005, they misdiagnosed" or "I got bad service a few years ago", none of which the new folks have anything to do with...

Sounds like a difficult task. If they do decide to post here and at least attempt to change past perceptions, I hope you can at least give them a chance, being the NEW owners and all... 

BTW, I haven't EVER dealt with them, old owners or new. They did contact one of the other owners asking how they could try and "make it right" as far as perceptions go. I'm just gauging your opinions...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

new owners?? the owners son has had the place since about 1995 and the father left it to his son and daughter about that time . i have not seen any new owners?


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

don't know who owns it now, but the bad reputation that they have, developed over 20 years or more. not going to change attitudes with a few nice words on this website.


----------



## Fishtastic (Feb 5, 2008)

I guess I might show my age, but its the only place that has actually stayed in business since I have been a little kid. I have seen more then a few come and go. I got my last motor there. I had a fine experience


"Even a bad day of fishing is better than a good day of work."


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Like I said, I haven't talked to them, new owner, old owner, whoever. I know it is VERY difficult to change perceptions, especially on the Internet. Actions definitely speak louder. 

I am going to be contacting them though, and I'm going to invite them here to make an effort to move forward. Who knows, maybe there are new folks running things over there, and they want to leave the past in the past. I just don't want to see guys keep piling on for someone elses past mistakes. 

Not sure if it will help them out at all, but I'm willing to give it a try. OGF has always been a place where outdoors-folks give honest information, whether it's good or a warning to steer clear. That's why it works so well. It should also be a place to mend fences too, or am I being unreasonable?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no not at all,i never had a problem with them directly. they were ok when chuck monahagn worked there . i am suprised that they are the only small boat dealer in the area with lake erie so close?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> What if the new owners of Parma Marine came on here to try and change perceptions? Do you guys think it could be done? Or would all replies to their attempts be "yeah, but back in 2005, they misdiagnosed" or "I got bad service a few years ago", none of which the new folks have anything to do with...
> 
> Sounds like a difficult task. If they do decide to post here and at least attempt to change past perceptions, I hope you can at least give them a chance, being the NEW owners and all...
> 
> BTW, I haven't EVER dealt with them, old owners or new. They did contact one of the other owners asking how they could try and "make it right" as far as perceptions go. I'm just gauging your opinions...


VVVVV think they are allready here VVVVV


fishon said:


> Gold ole Parma Marina... mabey someone can make it better...
> 
> Funny one mentions how are they are they still in business.. The owners do have that building and operation for sale and have for some time....
> 
> ...


basicly telling you guys to shut up and pony up the money IF you think you can run it better than do it your selves

or did i take that wrong?

i havent found a marine repair place yet that will work on a used moter (that you dident buy from them) that wouldent screw with you


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

fishingful said:


> VVVVV think they are allready here VVVVV
> 
> 
> basicly telling you guys to shut up and pony up the money IF you think you can run it better than do it your selves
> ...



Yeah you did take it way wrong, Frank is in the commercial lending business and could provide a loan to someone who would want to buy the business from them.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Yeah you did take it way wrong, Frank is in the commercial lending business and could provide a loan to someone who would want to buy the business from them.


ahhhh i see 

could have gone either way


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Bought a new Sea Nymph, and an Evinrude 9.9 back in the early 90's and they treated me well. Granted that was many years ago, but if they are still in business with today's economy, they have to be doing something right.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

No, Jim, they aren't here yet... I think I may invite them to come on and try and clear the air though.

As I said before, they had contacted one of the other owners here about doing that. I was only getting the members opinion on it.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

I bought my first jon boat and trailer there. Upon getting to the lake we discovered that they put the lug nuts on the trailer backwards! All the nuts were loose and only finger tight! Not to mention when i left the dealer, they hooked up the boat to the truck and left the jack stand down. When i called about the lug nuts they just blew me off. Last time i ever went there. This was 1998.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Things may have changed a bit in 10 years...

Sometime in the near future, there will be a representative from Parma Marine here to discuss the issues you all have. He will be providing contact info for those who would like to discuss past problems you may have had in an effort to repair public opinion. 

It's more constructive to discuss issues with them directly.

Thanks to Parma Marine for stepping up. Definitely not an easy thing to do. You guys are a tough bunch!


----------



## PartsGuy101 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi guys, This is Joel at Parma. I was directed to the thread from a few of my customers. I don't expect to change any opinions nor will i try, but I would be open to discuss any situation. Reach me anytime [email protected] I know if Parma has dropped the ball in the past it is probably to late and I respect everyones stance good or bad. 

For those of you who do not know we are no longer owned by the same family. Tony the original owner sold to both his son Scott and daughter Donna. Scott left in the 90's and Donna in 04. Hart a long time employee is the relatively new owner. Myself and our parts manager Dave have been added in the last year. We have been around for 54 years and repeat customers are a big reason why.

To address the first post, Brunswick is no longer giving the option of purchasing blank boats. Lowe, Lund, and Crestline all come with Mercury Outbaod products making it imposible for Johnson Evinrude exclusive dealers to carry their products. The latest ownership has never carried Mercury Outboads. 

Again feel free to contact me.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome aboard Joel.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmmmm, according to the Cuyahoga County auditor, Anthony Lamontia is the primary owner,his wife Jeanne Lamontia is a secondary owner. the tax mailing address is Anthony J Lamontia Key Largo Fla. this is for tax year 2007(pay in 2008). sounds like the family still has an interest in Parma Marine. Whats the story Joel? the parcel number is 445-01-044 if anyone wants to check for themselves.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That just means that they owned, or own the building. It doesn't mean that they have anything to do with the business.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> That just means that they owned, or own the building. It doesn't mean that they have anything to do with the business.


you are right Het, thats why i asked if they had any more interest in it. i had problems with that Tony, not with any of the help.


----------



## PartsGuy101 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey guys, Tony past away 4 or 5 years ago. He left the buildings to his wife Jeanne. Jeanne has our two buildings along with the two next to us for sale. The business however is not for sale. We did tell her realtor that we would consider having the lease bought out by the purchaser in order to get us out of the building, otherwise, the remainder of the lease conveys with the sale.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I think it's refreshing to see someone who's trying to make things better, step up. It takes a lot of guts to do that.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Bought my first new boat off of them in the 70's.It was a Sea Nymph 12R
300 bucks if my memory is still valid.They treated me good back then and anytime I ever needed parts for my motors.They are the little guy boat dealer and mechanic.Thanks to their busy summer schedule I had to learn how to repair my own motors. And more than once I stopped in the shop for advice and it was given freely.


----------



## Walk in the Water (Aug 22, 2006)

I would have to offer that I bought a used 14 ft Lowe boat from Parma Marine in the early 90's. I had no problems with them and they were quite reasonable with me. I still have the boat


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

I had experience with Parma Marine and the owner in 2006 with a new crestliner -Etec purchase. Lets just say my experience did not improve until I had many conversations with the higher ups at Crestliner. I couldnt believe the mouth that a business owner like this guy had toward customers.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

B Thomas said:


> I had experience with Parma Marine and the owner in 2006 with a new crestliner -Etec purchase. Lets just say my experience did not improve until I had many conversations with the higher ups at Crestliner. I couldnt believe the mouth that a business owner like this guy had toward customers.


Exactly my thoughts, his attitude toward paying customers was gosh aweful. I was wondering when you were going to show up B!! Hope all is well. 
:T soon enough man.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Yea Kevin I was trying to bite my tongue but couldnt. So far since the trip back to Minnesota the boat rides like it should. Im just having an ignition issue with my kicker but other than that its all good.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow,
My family has done business with Parma Marine since the 70's and have never had a problem one time with them. Whether buying parts, servicing our rigs, or answering some questions. I actually still have my Sea-Nymphs that we bought from them, ( wish Sea-Nymph was still in business) great boats and good service.
Triple-j


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

too bad lowe baught sea nymph. i have one now and it does not compare to my other 2 sea nymphs.


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

They rebuilt the carb on my 1973 9 1/2 Johnson a year ago and also said I needed the ignition coil, etc replaced. It got expensive but my motor runs good (and, I might add, is still avail in Marketplace!) and I had a good experience with them. The were friendly and courteous. No one I could find up around Lake County would touch a motor that old.


----------



## Blondefish (May 7, 2014)

Just had a terrible time there...Don't let your wife or daughter near the guys there. Nasty stuff said to both - even in front of the kid. Losers! And we bought alot there before - but never again.


----------

